# Double WOODY...



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 13, 2010)

I was telling jackrat about these the other day.. I've only seen 2 on the same 'suet' a couple times -







Who else can ID these???

Terry K


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 13, 2010)

Pileated woodpeckers ?
Very cool!


----------



## jackrat (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats too cool!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 13, 2010)

What pretty red crests! Do they ever damage your house or outbuildings? The few times I ever heard a woodpecker at work on the siding, I almost jumped out of my skin...it sound like someone has turned on a jackhammer just outside of your window!


----------



## Candy (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are Pileated Woodpeckers.  Wonderful to see them.


----------



## harris (Mar 15, 2010)

My Father has 100 acres about 1/2 hour from me. It's where I grew up. Being that we're both bird lovers we feed them year round. It's probably the only place I've been where they're still somewhat "common", meaning, we see them time to time on the suet feeders. Never seen more than two at one time on the same set of feeders. How do you keep the coons from ripping that feeder off?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 15, 2010)

I honestly was scared to open this thread.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 15, 2010)

harris said:


> My Father has 100 acres about 1/2 hour from me. It's where I grew up. Being that we're both bird lovers we feed them year round. It's probably the only place I've been where they're still somewhat "common", meaning, we see them time to time on the suet feeders. Never seen more than two at one time on the same set of feeders. How do you keep the coons from ripping that feeder off?



I bring them in every night.. I've learned!

Terry K



Stephanie Logan said:


> What pretty red crests! Do they ever damage your house or outbuildings? The few times I ever heard a woodpecker at work on the siding, I almost jumped out of my skin...it sound like someone has turned on a jackhammer just outside of your window!



I think by making the suet available they have no reason to go after my buildings Stephanie...

Terry K


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I honestly was scared to open this thread.



I wondered where you were. The subject line of this thread is SO double entendre!!


----------



## Itort (Mar 15, 2010)

You've got a pair there, female on left and male on right.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 15, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I honestly was scared to open this thread.



haha I was waiting for this...
and yet you still opened the thread


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 15, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I honestly was scared to open this thread.



Me too! We had the same thought...



dmmj said:


> I honestly was scared to open this thread.



Me too! We had the same thought..:shy:


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 15, 2010)

Did you honestly think I would post something........... what were you thinking?????????


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 15, 2010)

What is double entendre Yvonne?

NERD


----------



## terryo (Mar 15, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I honestly was scared to open this thread.



I was so trying to be a lady, so thank you for that. LOL

Nice "birds".


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 15, 2010)

Tsk, tsk! Naughty nellies! 

I've just watched my Monty Python videos...does anyone else remember the "wink, wink; nudge, nudge...he said _knowingly!_" skit?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 15, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> What is double entendre Yvonne?
> 
> NERD



It's something that has 2 meanings and usually the second one has something to do with sex..your woodpeckers and a something else that's a woody...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 15, 2010)

The other day while on the phone with jackrat one of these was close by and gave off it's high-pitched call. I asked Jeff if he heard it and he said yes - that sounded like a - and he called it by the Southern Louisiana name. Their call can never be confused with any other!

What was that name again Jeff?

NERD


----------

